# Finger Engine is complete



## wareagle (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I did this little project for a friend in exchange for some audio equipment.  I think I came out on top of this one as I got some really nice stuff (Bose surround sound), and had fun "paying" for it, too.






The idea for this was based loosely on the NAMES finger engine design.





I took it several different directions all in having fun.





The end product came out okay, but next time I am going to pay closer attention to the details.





The best part of this project is that it was all built out of scraps, with exception of the bolts that hold the pieces to the base.  I think that I have almost a $1.00 invested in the project.  It gave a very nice sound system, and time on the machinery, so what more could I ask!


----------



## lugnut (Oct 8, 2007)

I like your design.  Looks great!
Mel


----------



## rake60 (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nicely done!

Looks Great!!!!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 8, 2007)

Well Done, a very nice looking design, I especially like the flywheel.

John


----------



## LeChatNoir (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes!!!  Nicely done.  Human power still has its place, you know.  And the flywheel does indeed look sharp.  I like the drilling along the circumference.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!  It is fun to take a piece of ordinary scrap material and transform it into a $300.00 paper weight.  :lol:  

LeChatNoir, thanks for the comments on the flywheel.  I took that idea of drilling the circumference from the Snow Engine Project featured in HSM.  It added a nice touch to the finished product.

I, myself, think it could have and should have been better.  Chalk that up to one being his own worst critic!  It is funny how one can pick his own work apart to the point it goes to the scrap bin while others think it is a masterpiece.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to make me one just to put on the coffee table as a conversation peice.

Im easily amused , I would play with one for hours. I dont have an air compresser at home so at least I could have one engine I could run at home.


----------

